

Show HN: Wordsmith - jquery plugin that adds on-demand word definitions - richhollis
http://getwordsmith.co/

======
imjared
Cool plugin. Would be great if the definition would load in the bubble instead
of an entirely new window.

~~~
osener
I agree, they should at least enable this plugin on word definition pages. If
I want to check out another word I found in the definition I need to switch to
a different interface and lose context (I also hate having to do that with my
Kindle).

~~~
kranner
You don't need to switch interfaces to look up words on the Kindle. On my
Kindle Keyboard, I can take the caret to just before a word for a quick
definition popover. Press return from there to go to the detailed entry on the
bundled Oxford Dictionary of English.

~~~
osener
In Kindle Touch you touch and hold a word for a second or two but that's
beside my point. I want the ability to tap a word or move the caret _in the
quick definition popover_ to look up another word within the same interface
without having to switch to the full dictionary.

------
grk
That's really nice, but double-clicking a word is not obvious. Would it be
possible to show the translate icon after you hover the cursor over a word for
a few seconds?

~~~
osener
IMHO selecting text (it doesn't detect double-clicking, it is a way to select
a word implemented by the browser) is the intuitive way to do this. It gives
me instant feedback and doesn't distract me when I didn't mean to hover a word
while reading.

------
bgilroy26
>var appName = "wordsmith";

>$.fn[appName] = function(options) {...}

I haven't read many jQuery plugins, is setting off the function name in a
variable a common thing to do?

~~~
k3n
Do you know how to read code? Because it appears that you're attempting to
prove you can, but at the same time, you seem willfully ignorant as to the
uses of that variable.

Search in the code for that identifier and you might learn why he created it.

------
username3
Selecting multiple words returns Internal Server Error.

------
Kartificial
Funny that is does not know what Javascript means ;)

For the rest, cool plugin and i cannot agree more with the tips by grk and
imjared.

~~~
542458
It also doesn't know what "definitions" means. Their dictionary seems a bit
incomplete.

------
jesseddy
Hey everyone, this is one of the makers - great feedback so far just wanted to
say thank you.

~~~
richhollis
Hey everyone (& jess). Thanks from me too for all your feedback. It's been
great to read.

------
sergiotapia
Pretty cool, but I don't like the massive branding everywhere in the
definition window.

------
crowell
very cool plugin. I'd like the definition to show up in a tooltip or something
by default though. opening up a new window is a bit annoying.

~~~
gawker
Very cool and I second that. Opening a new window loses the flow for me. A
pop-up would be much better.

